# How would you code this fracture



## mrolf (Jul 12, 2011)

x-ray showed bimalleolar fracture with dislocation tibiotalar joint anteriorly. Medial malleolar fracture involving the plafond. Patient was sedated with 50 mg  of IV Propofol and 1 mg of Versed. After adequate sedation the dislocation and fracture were reduced and a posterior as well as stirrup splint were applied. What CPT codes would be appropriate?  Thinking 27810 and ?????. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## maryanneheath (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you need to query your physician on this one, but personally I would ask about CPT 27825 as he/she does specify the tibial plafond.


----------

